# Quick 1 or Bad Boy Disc? Input please??



## wpiacenti (Jul 30, 2009)

Okay, here's the deal. I've just gotten rid of a Trek 2.3 since now I have a little baby and haven't been able to ride much. I also have a burley carrier for the baby and would love to go on rides with him and my wife, but i didn't like having to put on my bike shoes, shorts, etc, etc, etc, just to go on an hour ride with the family. I thought that a flat bar bike would be much more comfortable and maneuverable pulling a trailer, and then when i unhook, I could still keep up with some of my roadie friends (20mph avg) nothing more than 40-50 miles at a time.

The bike shop has a quick 1 with carbon seat, fork, etc. (i'm sure you guys all know the specs) and it's sweet at $1600, but i also liked the bad boy disc. Granted, it's not as fast, but still has the 700 tires. The geometry is comfortable, so my question is this? Is it worth the extra 600 to get the quick 1, or do you think i'd be okay with the bad boy?

Thanks for the input! This forum is great!


----------



## s2ktaxi (Jul 11, 2006)

i lose about 1.5-2.0 mph going from my System Six or Super Six to my Bad Boy Disc - which normally means I ride with the group that's one pace slower.


----------

